# Whats for lunch Granpa?? We got a panhandle boil going on...



## fpnmf (Jun 4, 2013)

[h5]Fresh off the boat 4 pounds giant shrimp,local corn and red potatoes, my homemade Kielbasa (Joes spice packet)[/h5][h5] [/h5][h5]A Vidalia onion and 5 heads of garlic boiling up..[/h5][h5] [/h5][h5]And just to add a foreign flair 3 pounds Alaska crab legs.. [/h5][h5] [/h5][h5]I also picked up a few pounds of fresh grouper and sea scallops for later..[/h5]
 Craig













P6040030 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 4, 2013


















P6040031 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 4, 2013


















P6040032 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 4, 2013


















P6040033 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 4, 2013


















P6040034 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 4, 2013


















P6040036.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 4, 2013






  Craig


----------



## themule69 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man oh man, that looks good Craig.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 4, 2013)

That looks awesome


----------



## seenred (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, that looks outstanding!  

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2013)

This is gonna be Awesome!!!







Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 4, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> This is gonna be Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last picture is the finished plate..

I dumped the stuff on a tray over a paper bag and we ate...

It was goooood.

The grouper and scallops will be in a few days....

   Craig


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 4, 2013)

Mmmmmm, I like...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Man I miss the coast . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks fellas!!!

  Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like my low country boil + Crabs!!!!  Yummmmm.....I do so love seafood!  Looks amazing Craig!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2013)

MMMMM, love a good boil! Yours looks great!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks too good! It's 7 AM and I could eat that!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 5, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks too good! It's 7 AM and I could eat that!


It was lunch dinner and late night snacks so far..plenty left for the same today!!

 Thanks!!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> MMMMM, love a good boil! Yours looks great!!!


Hard to beat fresh food..

 Thanks!!


KathrynN said:


> Looks like my low country boil + Crabs!!!!  Yummmmm.....I do so love seafood!  Looks amazing Craig!
> 
> Kat


Thanks!!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 5, 2013)

Mmmm, looking real good there Craig. Making me wish I hadn't gotten rid of my turkey fryer/boiler. Can't wait to see what you do with the scallops and grouper! One of the things I love the most about living in FL, fresh seafood!!

Steve


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's the scallops!!!

Wrapped with my bacon...Tasty!!!

Pan fried in the bacon grease...

 













P6060037.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 7, 2013


















P6060038 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 7, 2013






   Craig


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks great Craig. I'll take a few of those anytime!!!

Steve


----------



## chef willie (Jun 7, 2013)

Everything looks xlnt.....nothing like a good shrimp boil...and those scallops look fantastic.....a tad envious here <grin>....Willie


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 7, 2013)

words can't come close to explaining how good that looks Craig......SB


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn Buddy your killing me...Lets see how far is it to your house....GREAT job !


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks folks!!

   4-5 hours Roller!!!

I am gonna do the grouper today too..

  Craig


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe I could make it in 2 on my Bike.. lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Here's the scallops!!!
> 
> Wrapped with my bacon...Tasty!!!
> 
> ...


OMG---Those look Awesome, Craig!!!

Those are my all-time favorite wedding reception treats !!!

When my Son got married, he gave the servers strict orders to take the "Bacon wrapped scallops" trays to his Dad first, as they bring them out from the kitchen. I was just about filled up, by the time we went inside to the reception Dinner---But not quite!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 7, 2013)

Yummy for my tummy!  I will take all of those and more please!

Kat


----------



## dougmays (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks awesome Craig! Been awhile since i've done a boil. Any seasoning in that pot? old bay? tony chacharie?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 7, 2013)

dougmays said:


> Looks awesome Craig! Been awhile since i've done a boil. Any seasoning in that pot? old bay? tony chacharie?


I used a bag of Zatarains and about 5 TBS old bay..







   Craig


----------



## dougmays (Jun 10, 2013)

that's some good stuff!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh man! That makes my lunch look like a shit sandwich. Nicely done!


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 13, 2013)

BigTrain74 said:


> Oh man! That makes my lunch look like a shit sandwich. Nicely done!


I'm sorry, but  I read throught post at lunch most days, so I think I have had this sandwich before......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ShoneyBoy


----------

